# Bias Lighting



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Please take part in my Bias Lighting Poll.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I use Philips Hue strips with two extensions behind mine. The flexibility of changing the colors to whatever I want as well as varying color temperatures of white is nice.


----------

